# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

how to say my name is Sanjeeb

----------


## Unregistered

> how to say my name is Sanjeeb

 On a partially unrelated note...   

> — Ну что же… — промолвил, все еще недоверчиво улыбаясь дежурный и по всей форме, как полагается, составил протокол. Расписался.
> — Все! Разнимайте руки!
> — Нет еще, товарищ младший лейтенант. Наверно, еще не все, — сказал Сережка. — Вы, видимо, что-то забыли сделать.
> — А верно! — удивленно согласился дежурный. — Я забыл поставить точку. 
> (с)

 Now the answer to your q... erm. assertion - 
Меня зовут Санджиб.

----------


## vox05

drat...

----------

